# Suche Maus mit guter Linux Mint Unterstützung



## consumer (5. Januar 2015)

*Suche Maus mit guter Linux Mint Unterstützung*

Hallo,

für das kommende Unreal Tournament 4 suche ich eine Maus die möglichst
gut unter Linux Mint 17.1 64 bit Cinnamon unterstützt wird.
Die SteelSeries Sensei RAW fand ich bisher interessant 
aber ich bin auf keinen Hersteller festgelegt.

Welche Maus benutzt ihr unter Linux und wie sieht ihr 
Verhalten und die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten im
Vergleich zu Windows mit Herstellertreibern aus?


----------



## Abductee (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Suche Maus mit guter Linux Mint Unterstützung*

Für die normale Funktion sind keine Treiber notwendig.
Möchtest du eine Maus mit 20 Sondertasten berwenden oder um was gehts dir genau?


----------



## consumer (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Suche Maus mit guter Linux Mint Unterstützung*

@Abductee
Die 8 Tasten einer SteelSeries Sensei RAW reichen vollkommen aus, hauptsache es ist eine Daumentaste vorhanden.
Mir geht es darum das die Maus unter Linux Mint eine ähnlich gute Leistung wie unter Windows bringt und
wichtige Einstellungen getätigt werden können.


----------



## Abductee (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Suche Maus mit guter Linux Mint Unterstützung*

Definiere wichtige Einstellungen.
Du kannst die Tastenbelegung der normalen Zusatztasten ändern und die Geschwindigkeit.
Leistungsunterschiede gibt es so keine.

Die einzige Einschränkung die mir einfällt ist der onboard-Memory wo nochmal spezielle Sachen wie lift-off, dpi, Beschleunigung, Beleuchtung, etc.. abgelegt werden kann.
Wenn es da vom Maushersteller keinen Linux-Support gibt, schauts finster aus.


----------



## consumer (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Suche Maus mit guter Linux Mint Unterstützung*

Die dpi/cpi und Mausbeschleunigung einstellen zu können wäre schon gut.

Bisher habe ich nur bei Roccat Mäusen etwas von einer Linuxunterstützung gefunden:
Using Roccat Hardware with Linux

Falls jemand Erfahrungen mit Roccat oder anderen Gaming Mäusen unter Linux
gesammelt hat könnte ich besser eine Kaufentscheidung treffen.


----------



## Abductee (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Suche Maus mit guter Linux Mint Unterstützung*

Wenn du komplett unabhängig vom Betriebssystem sei willst, würd ich eine Steelseries Sensei kaufen.
Die kannst du ohne Software konfigurieren.

Die dpi werden dann aber wie bei Windows ohne Spezialsoftware nur Softwaremäßig gerechnet.
Wenn dein Mainboard die Maus nicht vom Strom nimmt, bzw. es die Maus selber kann, merkt sie sich aber die letzte dpi-Einstellung und bleibt dabei.


----------



## consumer (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Suche Maus mit guter Linux Mint Unterstützung*



Abductee schrieb:


> Wenn du komplett unabhängig vom Betriebssystem sei willst, würd ich eine Steelseries Sensei kaufen.
> Die kannst du ohne Software konfigurieren.
> 
> Die dpi werden dann aber wie bei Windows ohne Spezialsoftware nur Softwaremäßig gerechnet.
> Wenn dein Mainboard die Maus nicht vom Strom nimmt, bzw. es die Maus selber kann, merkt sie sich aber die letzte dpi-Einstellung und bleibt dabei.



Vielen Dank, vielleicht findet sich ja noch ein Roccat Nutzer der die speziellen Linuxtreiber nutzt.


----------



## Jimini (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Suche Maus mit guter Linux Mint Unterstützung*



consumer schrieb:


> Die dpi/cpi und Mausbeschleunigung einstellen zu können wäre schon gut.


Die Mausbeschleunigung und -geschwindigkeit sollte man ganz normal über die Systemeinstellungen einstellen können. Zumindest unter XFCE geht das problemlos, bei KDE, Gnome etc. gehe ich schwer davon aus, dass man auch da diese Settings verändern kann.


> Bisher habe ich nur bei Roccat Mäusen etwas von einer Linuxunterstützung gefunden:
> Using Roccat Hardware with Linux
> 
> Falls jemand Erfahrungen mit Roccat oder anderen Gaming Mäusen unter Linux
> gesammelt hat könnte ich besser eine Kaufentscheidung treffen.


Vor ein paar Jahren hatte ich irgendeine Roccat-Maus unter Gentoo laufen. Die wurde anfangs gar nicht erkannt, bis ich merkte, dass für das Ding erst ein Treiber in den Kernel einkompiliert werden muss. Andere Distributionen bringen den sicherlich schon direkt einkompiliert mit, jedenfalls war ich erstaunt, dass eine Maus nicht out of the box lief.

MfG Jimini


----------



## dan954 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Suche Maus mit guter Linux Mint Unterstützung*

Sorry das ich den Thread hier kapere wollte aber bei der gleichen Frage nicht direkt einen neuen aufmachen. Meine R.A.T. 5 geht mir langsam ziemlich auf den Nerv und ich kriege sie auch einfach nicht vernünftig unter Linux ans laufen, deswegen soll nun eine neue her. 
Brauche keine tolle Maus sondern einfach nur eine mit der man halbwegs vernünftig zocken kann und die vor/zurück- und DPI-Tasten hat. Habe mir auch schon die Steelseries Sensei angeschaut und die gefällt mir eigentlich ganz gut.

Gibt es vielleicht noch Alternativen von denen ihr sagen könnt, dass diese ohne großes Trara unter Linux laufen?


----------



## Abductee (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Suche Maus mit guter Linux Mint Unterstützung*

Die RAT 5 spinnt ohne dem Treiber auch unter Windows (bei mir zumindest)
Das würd ich nicht als Linuxproblem abstempeln.

Jede andere Maus läuft bei mir unter Linux absolut problemlos.


----------



## dan954 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Suche Maus mit guter Linux Mint Unterstützung*

Habe mir jetzt die Logitech G502 geholt, funktioniert ohne Probleme und dank des integrierten Speicher bleiben auch alle Einstellungen erhalten.


----------

